# TiVO UI and funtionality improvement suggestions



## smk (May 11, 2009)

I am not sure if TiVo product management monitors this forum or not, but I hope so. Well I figure it is worth taking a shot at being able to reach them via this forum.

Hey everyone else, let me know what you think of my ideas.

I am both a TiVo HD and a Comcast TiVo user. After having used both devices for over 6 months here are a few suggestions that I have come up with that would improve it's usability.

For Tivo HD:

UI suggestions

1 -- In the guide there should be an indication that a show is scheduled to be recorded. TheCcomcast TiVo works this way.

2 - The ability to backup your season pass list and other recording shedule, so if there is a failure and you reset to defaults or have to replace your hard disk, the user can import their schedule back into the box that was set to factory defaults. This could be to a PC or to a server in the TiVo network.

3 - I would like to be able to access the UI on my Tivo box from a PC on my network. This way I can do scheduling while my wife continues to watch TV.

4 -- The ability to continue to watch the TV show in a small window while in the GUI. The Comcast TiVo DVR works this way.

-----
Functionality enhancements

1 - The ability for the Comcast TiVo and the TiVo HD to see each other as if they were two TiVo HD DVRs.

2 -- the Ability to use a DLNA/uPnP server to store the content to extend the internal storage capacity.

3 -- the Ability for all the TiVos in the house to share one DLNA/UPNP media server, to create a whole house DVR functionality.

4 - The ability to use the TiVo DVR as a DLNA media server so the content can be accessed via a DLNA capabile TV like some of the Samsung TVs and others are. Also the Yahoo widgets functionality that are in the TVs.

4 -- Remote control of the TiVo via a PC or other device that is connected via the home IP network.

5 - The Now Playing list should show how much disk space is in use and how much is left for recording.


----------



## krypdo (Sep 13, 2001)

smk said:


> 2 - The ability to backup your season pass list and other recording shedule, so if there is a failure and you reset to defaults or have to replace your hard disk, the user can import their schedule back into the box that was set to factory defaults. This could be to a PC or to a server in the TiVo network.


This is already possible if you've opted in for Kidzone or Guru guides. Your season passes will "magically reappear" after a few server calls. It's not an advertised feature but it works. Check out some of the "reboot loops" threads at the Help forum (5/09 and 4/08) and you'll see.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Tivo desktop should have this functionality, it really only makes sense. If you decide to replace a hard drive, it a big deal. Its really stupid that cablecard needs to be repaired if you change the drive.

The tivo "now playing list" is really not functional enough. Its slow, and doesnt have enough folders, user created folders would be a good feature. But the slowness is what makes it horrible.


----------



## smk (May 11, 2009)

krypdo said:


> This is already possible if you've opted in for Kidzone or Guru guides. Your season passes will "magically reappear" after a few server calls. It's not an advertised feature but it works. Check out some of the "reboot loops" threads at the Help forum (5/09 and 4/08) and you'll see.


Thanks for the info, I did not realize that. Still would be even better if the entire schedule was backed up in the TiVo servers.
With the guides if you are in the show and do the info/select to look at the season pass options for the show, there is not link to the guide that caused it to record, like there would be with a regular season pass.
smk


----------



## smk (May 11, 2009)

Videodrome said:


> Tivo desktop should have this functionality, it really only makes sense. If you decide to replace a hard drive, it a big deal. Its really stupid that cablecard needs to be repaired if you change the drive.
> 
> The tivo "now playing list" is really not functional enough. Its slow, and doesnt have enough folders, user created folders would be a good feature. But the slowness is what makes it horrible.


re: TiVo Desktop: I agree.

re: CableCard: You can use the freeware application MFSLive or WinMFS to backup your info to a Win or Linux PC and reload it if required.
This application can also be used to copy your existing info to a new larger HD. Including your CableCard info.
FYI if you pull the CableCard from your TiVo and then reinsert it you have to call your cable company and redo the sync up. resetting the card changes some of the identifying info.

re: Now Playing List. I am not sure which TiVo you have but I do not find mine to be slow at all.
Also you triggered me to remember that the ToDo list is different and I think better on the Comcast TiVo DVR.
I like the main TiVo menu on the Comcast version as well.


----------

